# GT-Spec lower tie bar?



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Anyone install this? Got any review for it?

http://performancenissanparts.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=1102_1104&products_id=2462


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I don't know anyone using it. I highly doubt you would notice any difference. The Z33 chasis is pretty ridgid. I have seen those used on Z32s however, but that is one of the last things to do.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

JAMESZ said:


> I don't know anyone using it. I highly doubt you would notice any difference. The Z33 chasis is pretty ridgid. I have seen those used on Z32s however, but that is one of the last things to do.


Have you seen those installed on a Z32? I have yet to see or hear of them. And do you have pics of it installed on a Z32?


----------

